# How many reported issues do you have.



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have 4 issues so far with 1500+ trips. Stupid issues as well. One for cleanliness and my car is cleaner the the bed I sleep in. Some passengers seriously have mental issues.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll say it before some other smart ass gets a chance...

That must be one dirty-ass bed!


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

My rating is 4.71, and yet, NO reported issues (and I've never ever seen any there.)

I have no idea how many trips I've taken so far but I currently have 425 5-star trips.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

My star rating is 4.89. No reported issues.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

One for Navigation, and was reported from this event: https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/

Yet Uber won't remove the "Complaint Issue" even though it's clear that there was no Navigation Issue involved.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

4.83 with no reported issues.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Suddenly after getting my 50th trip and a 4.9 rating (was 4.92 until about an hour ago) I have two issues:

Late ETA and "vehicle cleanliness"

The problem is unless they are penalizing me for traffic or getting the customer from far away I don't ever recall ever being late.

Vehicle cleanliness I don't get either. It's almost a brand new vehicle and I always keep it clean. Unless maybe the previous customer had some dirt on their shoes (or sand as this is the beach) or something and I missed it for one or two trips.

Really seems kind of ridiculous. One thing I guess I will start to do is no longer get pings over about 7-10 minutes away. I'm not going to be penalized for that.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Suddenly after getting my 50th trip and a 4.9 rating (was 4.92 until about an hour ago) I have two issues:
> 
> Late ETA and "vehicle cleanliness"
> 
> ...


I've had to vacuum my car twice some days instead of my normal once because some pax have so much dirt on their shoes. I swear these people go on hikes before coming into my car


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing that gets me about the vehicle cleanliness thing is that obviously the rider has a smart phone so that means there is a 90% chance they have a camera. Why not tell riders to take a photo to prove it and then show the photo to the driver?

Also the two faced nature of it all bothers me. Today I don't recall anyone being upset. There was one girl I picked up and took to work. She was quiet but wished me well when she left. It took me about 10 minutes to get her because of traffic and because there are these things called "stop lights". Also she lives in the back of this community with all sorts of speed bumps and at the very end of a long road. If ten minutes is too long then that is ridiculous. She should have ordered the Uber earlier. Don't blame me! I'm guessing she probably did the cleanliness one too because they both suddenly appeared at the same time.

I might start focusing on the day tourist crowd only even if it means less money. I notice they are happier and the ratings stay higher.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tourist tip better too.

The key is to clean your car between trips. I shake out my floor mats and check for mint and gum wrappers.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

8 reported issues in 2200+ rides.
I wish they would tells which db dinged us for what type of infraction so we can look back and figure out what went wrong

I have 2 for bad navigation.
I probably deserved those as I have missed an exit or 2.
3 for professionalism.
They were probably just aholes.
2 for cleaniness.
Probably late in the day after pax had tracked crap into the car and put hand prints on the windows.
1 ony 1 for dangerous driving.
That's the one that bugs me the most.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

these are from the past 500 rides


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> these are from the past 500 rides


Well I guess I suck at Ubering then.....

Rating is 4.81


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

AvsUberJunkie said:


> Well I guess I suck at Ubering then.....
> 
> Rating is 4.81


reports have gone up for a lot of people.........they ask what went wrong now for every 4 star or less rating, so those probably turn into reports LOL what a joke


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Tourist tip better too.
> 
> The key is to clean your car between trips. I shake out my floor mats and chdck for mint and gum wrappers.


Well I looked very closely and it looks like one customer had a cat and there may have been some cat hair on her pants. Some of this then transferred to my seat. I saw about six pieces of cat hair on the seat. Other than that, no wrappers, nothing else. At most a few specks of dirt on the floor. But my carpet is black and the interior still looks pretty much brand new. If anything it could have been about the outside. When it rains some of the dirt tends to collect on the bumper and since the car is white it becomes noticeable. But with what I am getting paid there is no way I am going to wash my car every day so if they don't like it they can just deactivate me. I usually wash it once a week but I will now wash it every three days or so. That is the best I am going to do. I'm not a limo service.

As I think about it more I suspect the girl I took to work probably had another driver cancel on her (likely because she has a history of giving bad ratings and reporting issues) so I got stuck with her. There were people closer to her on passenger app at the time. They likely knew better than to take her.


----------

